# One Hundred Famous People



## nastypass (Mar 23, 2009)

linked for massive
not sure how old this is but LET'S HAVE A THREAD ANYWAYS

How many people do you recognize?  So far I have:
Socrates?
Lenin
Pele
Bill Clinton
Tutankhamen?
Charlie Chaplin
Adolf Hitler
Benito Mussolini
Sadam Hussein (sp?)
Margaret Thatcher
Beethoven
Henry Ford?
Mike Tyson
Shirley Temple
Vladimir Putin?
Albert Einstein
Marie Curie?
Winston Churchill
Bruce Lee
Queen Elizabeth II
J. Robert Oppenheimer
Karl Marx
Noah or Moses
Abraham Lincoln
Peter the Great?
Napoleon Bonaparte
Ghengis Khan
Ché Guavara (sp?)
Fidel Castro
Marilyn Monroe
Osama Bin Laden?
George Bush Jr.?
John Wayne?
Ghandi
Michael Jordan
Prince Charles
Pablo Picasso
Rembrandt
Mother Theresa?
Nero?
Stalin
William Shakespeare
Salvador Dali
Sigmund Freud

45 people, counting the ones I'm not quite sure of.  My dad spent all day looking at these, so I'm sure he's recognized more.  :B


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 23, 2009)

I have one with numbers, which makes lists easier.
So-far I've got:

1. Charlie Chaplin
2. Mike Tyson
3. Adolf Hitler
4. Beethoven?
5. Saddam Hussein
6. Bill Clinton
7. Josef Stalin
8. Abraham Lincoln
9. Napoleon Bonaparte
10. William Shakespeare
11. Yasser Arafat
12. Osama Bin Laden
14. George W. Bush
15. Michael Jordan
16. Albert Einstein
17. Shirley Temple
18. Vladimir Putin (lookin' totally bitchin' too)
21. Kind of looks like Attenborough a little.
23. Pélé
27. Vladimir Lenin
28. Sun Tzu, maybe?
29. Benito Mussolini
30. ... George Armstrong Custer?
33. Nelson Mandela?
38. Solomon
40. Charles de Gaule
42. Margaret Thatcher?
43. Bruce Lee
44. Vincent Van Gogh
45. Alfred Hitchcock
46. Winston Churchill
48. Elvis Presley
52. Queen Elizabeth II
54. Plato?
55. Indiana Jones
56. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
57. Karl Marx
58. Friedrich Nieztsche
61. Pablo Picasso
65. Mao Zedong
66. Noah?
67. Mahatma Ghandi
73. Toulouse Lautrec
74. Che Guevarra
77. Fidel Castro
78. Marilyn Monroe
79. Marlon Brando/Don Corleone
81. Julius Ceasar
84. Salvador Dalí
85. Luciano Pavarotti
88. Prince Charles!
92. Cosmo Di Medici
98. Mother Teresa
101. Perhaps this one is Sun Tzu??
106. Lewis Carol (I like how the artist put him next to the little girl :v)

Fifty-six. I'm disappointed in myself.


----------



## Erif (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't see yours, mang.

Wow, I'm amazed this was posted here. It was posted in another one of my forums awhile back.

I can only name the obvious ones. I know the names of some of the others, but I can't match them with names.
3:Hitler
67:Lol, Dali Lama? He's gotta be one here.
16:Einstein
8:Abraham Lincoln
15:Micheal Jordon
14 George W. Bush
6:Clinton
43: Bruce Lee (fuck yeah)
28: Do you think it's Zheng He?
17:I dunno, Shirely Temple? An educated guess, I cna't think of anyone else who became as famous as she did at that age.
93: I'm curious.
12: Osama Benladin (Bad Spelling?)
80: I'm VERY curious. You can't even see his/her face.
74: Che, it's gotta be Che (please tell me it's Che)

People I'm trying to find because I KNOW they're on their. Cesar, Steven Biko, Nelson Mendela, George Washington, Bill Cosby, and Shakespear.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 23, 2009)

I might get shot for this, but... there are like six women on here ):

And one of them's bleedin' _Thatcher_.

Edit: Fine, I'll add to VPLJ's list. 

12. I'm 99% sure that is David Attenborough, but I really wouldn't have guessed he's famous enough to be on here. Yay!
25. Aristotle/Homer?
28. Guan Yu
36. Stamford Raffles?
50. Ernest Hemingway
53. Maaaybe Leo Tolstoy?
57. Karl Maaaaaarx~ My homeboy <3
61. Pablo Picasso
66. Looks one _helluva _lot like Darwin but doesn't dress like him. Moses?
71. Van Gogh
76. Laozi
97. Gorbachev?

Yeah. Leave me with all the hard ones, why don't you?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Fairly sure 66 is Darwin, though. Still old, beardy and spent a lot of time with boats and animals, though :)


I'm more enclined to believe it's Noah from Noah's Ark fame because Darwin didn't wear long flowing robes (he totaly should've).


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 23, 2009)

Really? I thought 66 was Moses.

And that's the only one I could guess. ><


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 23, 2009)

Pele
Tyson
Putin
Lenin
Queen Elizabeth II
Churchill
Bruce Lee
Clinton
Marx?
Saddam Hussein
Hitler
Mahatma Gandhi?
Michael Jordan
Che Guevara
Fidel Castro?
Prince Charles
Bin Laden
Einstein
Moses?
Pavarotti
Elvis
Shirley Temple
Columbus
Shakespeare
Mozart
Lincoln
Mao
Napoleon
Marilyn Monroe
Mother Theresa
Indy
Don Corleone
George W Bush
George HW Bush?
Julius Caesar
Dalai Lama
Hirohito?

Putin and Einstein are awesome in there. Wish Stalin was older and a bit pudgier here. Also, we should make a new one.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 23, 2009)

guuuys i used spoiler tags for a reason  :(  Though I guess it doesn't really matter I guess.


----------



## Mirry (Mar 24, 2009)

Might 101 be Genghis Khan? And 22 Audrey Hepburn?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 24, 2009)

Mirry said:


> Might 101 be Genghis Khan? And 22 Audrey Hepburn?


Thought 22 was Temple.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 24, 2009)

Temple is number 17, pretty sure she wouldn't show up twice.


----------



## Fredie (Mar 24, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> 12. I'm 99% sure that is David Attenborough, but I really wouldn't have guessed he's famous enough to be on here. Yay!


To me it looks like Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 24, 2009)

Fredie said:


> To me it looks like Osama Bin Laden.


She meant 21, presumably :v


----------



## Fredie (Mar 24, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> She meant 21, presumably :v


Ah yeah, so she did. Sorry.


----------



## Erif (Mar 24, 2009)

Srsly, any assumptions for 80? They don't even show her face.


----------

